# Massive voltage could be in the forecast...



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Double dipping this time around. Humidors are too full of cigars and a couple brothers are too full of :BS. 

Packages are being assembled for an early Monday release. Stay tuned for the long range forecast. :w


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Somebody created a monster..........:mn:mn:chk:chk


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

I love trying ot decipher wo's on the receiving end of outgoing carnage. Based on your title I'm going to say Massphatness & Volt!!

Watch out boyz!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

TripleF said:


> I love trying ot decipher wo's on the receiving end of outgoing carnage. Based on your title I'm going to say Massphatness & Volt!!
> 
> Watch out boyz!!


*DO NOT BOMB ME*

(but definitely bomb Volt)


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bomb Vin....Grace loves that....:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *DO NOT BOMB ME*
> 
> (but definitely bomb Volt)


Ohhhhh, ok, that'll get the message across. I'm sure no one will bomb you now. :r :r :r


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Ohhhhh, ok, that'll get the message across. I'm sure no one will bomb you now. :r :r :r


I do see a Bomb in Vin's forcast!! {or someone dear to him} :chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

If you bomb Vin make sure you put that its from Young Ape, he loves that. :tu


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

shvictor said:


> If you bomb Vin make sure you put that its from Young Ape, he loves that. :tu


 He does love getting smacked around by the young-uns. :tu


----------



## Pipe&Cigar (May 8, 2008)

Bax said:


> He does love getting smacked around by the young-uns. :tu


Yes he does! :ss


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *DO NOT BOMB ME*
> 
> (but definitely bomb Volt)


Trying to find a suitable pie container (per Shilala...Vin loves pie)

...and Triple F is waaaaaay too smart.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *DO NOT BOMB ME*














massphatness said:


> (but definitely bomb Volt)


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

14holestogie said:


> Trying to find a suitable pie container (per Shilala...Vin loves pie)


I think pie would be an excellent choice. :tu


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

The clouds are building and heading east.

0308007000214421835 & 03080070000214421828.

Batten down the hatches. :chk


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmmm, it would seem somehow this thread missed my attention, Vin pointed it out to me.

Youse guys are a real funny bunch, haha. I'm thinking he had help and it's time to go after the helpers...


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> Hmmm, it would seem somehow this thread missed my attention, Vin pointed it out to me.
> 
> Youse guys are a real funny bunch, haha. I'm thinking he had help and it's time to go after the helpers...


The weird thing is, Michael, I think *I* gave him your address. Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The weird thing is, Michael, I think *I* gave him your address. Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you.


NOW THATS FUNNY!!!

Sounds good Mike bomb Vin!

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Vin, we are safe.... Those are bogus DC#'s, I thought they looked a bit fishy. All *TRUE* Gorillas know how many charecters are required for a good DC#. Pffft to you ya young chimp.

PS, Vin - I found who set this young lad up. See this post:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1777004&postcount=2 Mr. Taltos you made the radar


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Volt said:


> Vin, we are safe.... Those are bogus DC#'s, I thought they looked a bit fishy. All *TRUE* Gorillas know how many charecters are required for a good DC#. Pffft to you ya young chimp.
> 
> PS, Vin - I found who set this young lad up. See this post:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1777004&postcount=2 Mr. Taltos you made the radar


So I missed a zero. You'll find out how bogus these are in a day or two.

Taltos was nothing more than a cheerleader this go-round, but his help is welcome on future runs.

Try these dc's one more time:

*0308 0070 0002 1442 1828*

*&*

*0308 0070 0002 1442 1835*

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk​


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

14holestogie said:


> So I missed a zero. You'll find out how bogus these are in a day or two.
> 
> Taltos was nothing more than a cheerleader this go-round, but his help is welcome on future runs.
> 
> ...


Told ya!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> The weird thing is, Michael, I think *I* gave him your address. Nothing like biting the hand that feeds you.


I truly hope he takes out the front of your house - traitor :hn


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess I need to just go on a rampage against everyone... just can't trust anyone around here.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> I guess I need to just go on a rampage against everyone... just can't trust anyone around here.


You rang?


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

I love that ambulance. I hope you don't mind I used it as a desktop background here at work. I am an EMT at a 911 service, and that is just so cool.

:tu



ahc4353 said:


> You rang?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Keep laughing - your box goes out in 3 days...



ahc4353 said:


> You rang?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> Keep laughing - your box goes out in 3 days...


So young. So angry.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> So young. So angry.


And your so gonna be needing that tent....


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Volt said:


> And your so gonna be needing that tent....


I think it's beginning to sprinkle. Get the umbrella, Mike.

Vin, you might want to wear a pie tin or two. :w


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Volt said:


> And your so gonna be needing that tent....


Umm.... Correct me if I'm wrong, but, looks to me like you and Vin might be sharing a tent very soon.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Negative... After taking on Ricky and the boys in the SLC during the Spring, I had the mailbox and front porch reinforced with Jersy walls and sand bags. No need for a tent....


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Negative... After taking on Ricky and the boys in the SLC during the Spring, I had the mailbox and front porch reinforced with Jersy walls and sand bags. No need for a tent....


:r Did you replace the puncture wound from a few weeks ago?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, BTW... what the h3ll am I supposed to do with a 1/2 gallon of tobascco? Looks like I'm gonna have to start cooking more.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> Yes, BTW... what the h3ll am I supposed to do with a 1/2 gallon of tobascco? Looks like I'm gonna have to start cooking more.


I think I sent Louisiana Hot Sauce. I guess it rattled a few brain cells too:tu


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hehe, either way it's all good stuff from LA. None of that Crystal (weak orange water) or that sweet Texas Pete crap.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

Volt said:


> hehe, either way it's all good stuff from LA. None of that Crystal (weak orange water) or that sweet Texas Pete crap.


Amen Brother!


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Saw the damage!!! Good on ya!!!

Hey, when we going golfing again? Oh, found some of the fixing for real fajitas - talk to Cid - we need to hook up again for golf and Mexican food.

Mike - Vin - he gotcha good.


----------

